# fujitsu siemens esprimo v5535 restore



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

hello. i have a laptop and trying to do restore to factory settings i have done this before by f8 and so on but this time when i try it does nothing it cant find partition that has the files but they are there just cant access and restore doesnt see them.

any ideas much appreciated

bundy


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello bundy81 and welcome to TSF,

I am unfamilliar with the Fujitsu recovery partition... I am sure it is similar to the other OEMs.

Do you recieve an error message when you attepmt the restore?
If so, what is it?

Is the factory restore option listed in the Advanced Boot Options (F8 Menu)?


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is what ido 
F8 repair your computer . Select keyboard then user name and password. List of startup repair. System restore. Windows complete pc restore. Windows memory diagnostic tool. Command prompt. Complete restore error a valid backup location could not be found. Windows cannot find a backup on this computer. Attach backup harddisk or insert the final dvd from backup set and click retry. 

This any help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... Have you made any changes since your last system restore?

I am going to look into Fujitsu restore instructions...


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got trojans and viruses and some how lost all previous restore points made by windows


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I assumed you were talking about a Restore to Factory Settings...


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes i am trying to restore to factory settings


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... The restore points shouldn't stop you from restoring to factory.

Could you give us a screenshot of your disk management console?

Press the "Win Key" and tap "R".
Type *diskmgmt.msc* in the box.
Maximize the window then press the "PrntScr" button.
Open MS Paint and right click on the open area and select Paste.
Save as a JPG and upload it to your next reply.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

hello sorry about delay had nip out and when got back lost wireless connection.

i know this sounds strange but earlier when was doing restore i found 3 drives c:\ e:\ and a x:\ but should i be worried that disk management not showiing them.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for that bundy... But the image is too small for me to see... It seems there is a lot of empty space under the screenshot... Could you crop it and reupload it?

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

hello hope this is better


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay. The EISA partition should be your recovery partition... It is intact, which is good. I am a bit worried about the 100% free space, but I have seen that before, and it doesn't mean that it is empty.

I took a look around Fujitsu's webpage, which was no help... They don't have a very user friendly web page, that's for sure.

Usually with the EISA type recovery partitions, they are initiated by the BIOS, pre boot... 

On the Fujitsu splashscreen, there may be a prompt to press a certain key to initiate D2D recovery... (Perhaps F11???)

Check in the BIOS to make sure that D2D recovery is enabled.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

The only keys that come up are f2 and f12 for multi boot f11 does nothing.

There nothing in bios for d2d or similar


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Please excuse me... I am having one hard time finding any information on Fujitsu's D2D recovery... I downloaded and read the entire user manual, and the only OS recovery that was covered was Restore from DVD Recovery discs...

I put the word out to find someone with recent experience with Fujitsu D2D recovery... And I am still looking.

What options does it have under the F12 boot menu?


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cheers for the help.
Pressing f12 brings up boot menu get choice of cd Rom hard drive and boot from lan


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the most frustrating thing...

With Windows 7 the OEM type recovery partition had changed a bit... With Vista the recovery partition was extremely varied from manufacturer to manufacturer... Access for recovery was different in each case.

I will keep looking for a solution, but I cannot make any promises.

One thing I would like to suggest is that you Contact Fujitsu support and inquire about replacement Recovery Media for your PC. There is usually a small fee involved, but in most cases, having the peace of mind at having recovery media available makes it worth it.

I will post back if I come across any new information.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply...

My colleague, joeten, has dug up the Fujitsu instructions for D2D recovery.



joeten said:


> GZ this is the routine for D2D
> Press F8 during bootup to open Advanced Options.
> Select Repair your Computer.
> Select keyboard layout.
> ...


Keep in mind there could be an issue with the MBR or the recovery partition itself that is causing the issue.

Please let me know which step, if any, the recovery fails at. The more detail, the better.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi sorry about delay had work and shopping that needed to do.

Ok have followed steps so far I can get to system recovery options I have a choice of: startup repair, system restore, windows complete pc restore, windows memory diagnostic tool and command prompt.

If I click on windows complete restore I get pop up window message. A valid backup location could not be found. Windows cannot find a backup on this computer. Attach the backup hard disk or insert the final DVD from a backup set and click retry. 

I click cancel and get option to restore different backup. Click next and gives option to select location. Click advanced and get option to install a driver. And it display I have 3 drives. 

Have added pictures I done this using iPod so hope it works


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Struggling to upload multiple photos


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... The issue sounds like the boot options aren't correct.

I am willing to bet there is an option missing that was there last time you restored.

Complete Restore restores your Windows from an Image Backup (user created). If you didn't create an image backup, you can't use that option.

The Fujitu option should be there... There is usually a custom OEM boot manager that has those options... 

In my experience there are 3 types of recovery setups...

BIOS initiated D2D - Not yours... 
Advanced Boot initiated - According to documentation Joeten found, this should be it.
Program interface initiated - Must start the recovery from in windows using an OEM app.

From what you have said and what was found, I am sure that yours is the second...

Have you installed Windows from installation media since last time? Attempted to install a second OS?


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

To be honest i can't remember last time restore was done think couple year ago.

I haven't tried to install another version.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have never had luck booting to the EISA partition without the bootloader in place... 

We have two options at this time...


Reinstall Windows using DVD media. This can be done by contacting Fujitsu and acquiring recovery media or Aquiring a vanilla Windows Vista OEM DVD and installing fresh using the product key found on your Windows Sticker.

Attempt to access the EISA partition through 3rd party bootloaders or attempt to boot directly to the partition by setting it active using 3rd party drive management tools... This may not work and may result in having to use option one in the end.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

well i have had no luck trying find someone with a vista disk but a mate has got a hirems recovery disc no idea what it is he got to try fix his pc.

so i will try the bootloaders and see if that works. what shall i use?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

bundy81 said:


> well i have had no luck trying find someone with a vista disk but a mate has got a hirems recovery disc no idea what it is he got to try fix his pc.
> 
> so i will try the bootloaders and see if that works. what shall i use?


You would have to contact Fujitsu support for replacement media.

Just an FYI, We do not recommend the use of Hiren's and will not assist with the use of it due to copyright infringement on their part. Just an FYI.

The Ultimate Boot CD (link in my signature) contains a few 3rd party bootloaders. At least two of them do not require installation.

Unfortunately I am at work and do not have access to my UBCD to tell you which ones to try ATM... I don't use them often enough.

It also contains parted magic which can be used to mark the EISA partition as "Boot" (active partition) which may force loading into the recovery partition. This has worked for me in the past, but I have never attempted it on a Fujitsu.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok thanks for that was something he bought off ebay. Think will just leave it in bag.

Will get that file you got and use that. Might be later this week got go finish Christmas shopping tomorrow.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take your time. I am subscribed to this thread. When I get a little time I will fire up my UBCD and get some steps and options for you.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok cheers. Does it need to be usb or can it be cd


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.


If you want to put it on a thumb drive, then you open the second link in my signature and read the instructions (and d/l pendrivelinux) to do so.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry for delay I have got the download and on cd. Have had look at software but makes me more confused


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... I am sorry about that... I will fire up the UBCD and give you some better instructions.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright.


Boot to the UBCD.
Select the HDD menu.
Select the Boot Management Sub-menu.
Select Gujin V2.8.1.
When the program loads it will give you a list...

Could you post the list in your next reply?

Or at least take a snapshot (with a camera) and post the photo.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi sorry for delay. Have tried but gets a error and then sits on screen sis 191 undi pxe 2.1 copyright sis corporation


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't seen that error to date. On the UBCD there are memory diagnostics... I would like you to run Memtest86+ (RAM>Memtest86+). The test will begin automatically after selection. Let it run for a minimum of two hours... Errors show up in red on the bottom half of the screen.

Report the results in the next reply.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

That was from running gujin. Will try memtest tonight


----------



## etienne_gujin (Jan 11, 2013)

bundy81 said:


> Hi sorry for delay. Have tried but gets a error and then sits on screen sis 191 undi pxe 2.1 copyright sis corporation


Newer versions of Gujin (now at 2.8.7) do not check the IDE by default, you have pre-made ISO image (for CDROM booting) in "install-2.8.7.tar.gz/gujin.iso"
Download gujin boot/system loader from SourceForge.net
and also pre-made images for USB disks (1GB, 2GB, 4GB, 8GB) if your computer boots from USB disks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

bundy81 said:


> That was from running gujin. Will try memtest tonight


I am so sorry I haven't been attentive to your thread. I have been very busy at home and work and haven't had the time recently. The gentleman who posted above me seems familiar with the program, perhaps he can help you out.

Once again, I am sorry.


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Have ran and no problems


----------



## bundy81 (Dec 1, 2012)

Gujin gets so far and freezes


----------

